

Lets move this issue forward: gender inequality in tech workplaces... - oceanician
http://www.newstatesman.com/economics/2013/07/women-offered-perks-job-ad

======
oceanician
It would be interesting to see good examples of how others have recruited, and
not ended up with near-100% male developer employees.

